# after seeing it 5 times



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

this morning while fishing I watched as a doe swam first across the creek I was fishing .then walked to the point and swam across the ohio river . keep in mind its 8 foot high and moving fast. like all the rest iv saw she made it to the the other side up on the bank and collapsed resting ill never understand what drives them to do this pretty amazing with air temps around high 20s and water temps just over 40


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

They are such tough and amazing animals. I have seen deer all over the bank of the Ohio river sometimes the young just playing in the water. I have only seen deer swim across the river once. Myself and Mark (Salmonid) were down by Anderson's Ferry in Cincinnati and when we were motoring we could see something in the distance in the middle of the river and couldn't figure out what it was. As we got closer we could see it was moving and upon getting even closer it was 2 bucks and doe. The doe ended up turning around and going back to the Ohio bank but the 2 bucks took off and went to the KY bank. We took some pictures I need to see if I can locate them. It was pretty cool to see. Amazed that they are such strong swimmers.


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

Last winter I was on the kayak on the Ohio river sitting right next to the bank and had a doe come running at me along the bank in about two feet of water. She was clearly distressed charging right at me. When she got to my kayak she went swimming around me like so close I could have touched her. She swam down river and across a creek and climbed out on the other side.


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

We saw one halfway across Weiss Lake in AL when I was a kid. A good size buck. We motored up to get pics and I bet that area was 3-4 times as wide as the ohio and he made it.


----------



## Thompy04 (Jan 26, 2013)

I saw one trying to cross with my brother in the late summer of 2009. I live on the river and we happened to be very close to my house, so we "shooed" her back to the Ohio side with a rod while we idled along her. It was almost hunting season and we wanted that deer to stay in the herd!


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

ticks are gone by winter. I think there just driven to spread out . I might add all five times iv seen it they where leaving ohio going to ky .only once did I see dogs chasing a doe she came to a point looked back then bailed in the dogs just sit at the waters edge and treed


----------



## GULPisgreat (Mar 17, 2009)

I read a long time ago that deer hair is hollow and helps with buyoncy and thats why it works well on jigs too.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Watched a moose in canada swim lengthwise down a huge bay for a good 400 yards and then another 300 to 400 across to the bank talk about cool. Also have seen bears swimming up their too


----------

